# Antibody Testing Results...



## SUSANO2012 (Jul 27, 2012)

Look negative?

I had posted my intro that I felt I was having a ton of hyperthyroid symptoms - rapid heartrate, shaking, panic attacks, weight loss, etc - which was actually bad enough this past week that I was in the ER twice.

I was on my way to SC when this all started and had to come home and not go on my family vacation. Since being home, i have been feeling better again. I have an endo appt on Monday, but I begged my PCP to at least run the antibodies. Here is what it said -

Thy Perox 19 (range 0-35)
Anti-Thy AB <20.0 (range 0-40)

I have 4 tiny nodules (7mm or less) on the left side of my thyroid.

However, I also have PCOS with insulin resistance. I have been monitoring my symptoms really closely since being home the last two days and I have come to realize that when I start to feel crappy and shaky with heart stuff - if I eat, I feel better. I have been monitoring my blood sugar and it has been unusually high. I am starting to think that my sxs and problems might be insulin related and not-so-much thyroid.

I was just wondering what the nodules could mean if I am euthyroid and my antibodies look OK? Does that mean they are probably just benign and doing nothing or could it mean they are cancerous? Or neither? They are too small to FNA at this point.

Thanks!


----------



## SUSANO2012 (Jul 27, 2012)

I see now from looking around that I need to have thyroglobulin and thyrogl ab run, as well.

I am making myself sick with all of this, I think.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Did you have TSI run?


----------

